# Lirc

## djone

Okay, I looked all over and haven't found a solution that works yet.

I have a pvr150.. And I have been trying to get it work for sometime now. 

Here is the problem. At first ivtv was recognizing my card as a pvr150 no problem. So I installed all the stuff for lirc. However, it would never create the lirc/0 or lirc0 devices.

So then I rebooted, made some changes, and now ivtv recognizes my card as a pvr250, and the device still won't be created. Please help.

I don't know what to do next.

----------

## DooBeDooBeDo

have a look at this: http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/blog/?p=24

----------

## djone

Well I did that one already. Right now here is what I got.

IVTV does this now (it should be pvr150):

 *Quote:*   

> ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================
> 
> ivtv:  version 0.4.2 (tagged release) loading
> 
> ivtv:  Linux version: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4
> ...

 

Then when I load lirc_dev or lirc_pvr150 I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 
> 
> lirc_pvr150: ivtv i2c driver #0: no devices found
> 
> 

 

Please help.. I need MythTv!! I hate Tivo!

----------

## cstiehl

Not familiar with the 150...

I think you want to add this to make.conf:

```
mythtv@mythback ~ $ grep LIRC /etc/make.conf

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge"

mythtv@mythback ~ $

```

From emerge output:

```
 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-gentoo-r7

 * By default this package will not compile a driver for your hardware

 * unless you specify LIRC_OPTS. The best place to save this is in

 * /etc/make.conf

 * For example, PVR-x50 users should add the following to /etc/make.conf

 * LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge"

 * Possible options are listed below:

# You have to know, which driver you want;

# --with-driver=X

# where X is one of:

# none, all, act200l, animax, atilibusb, atiusb, audio, avermedia, avermedia_vdomate,

# avermedia98, bestbuy, bestbuy2, breakoutbox, bte, caraca, chronos, comX,

# creative_infracd, dsp, cph03x, cph06x, creative, devinput, exaudio, flyvideo,

# gvbctv5pci, hauppauge, hauppauge_dvb, hercules_smarttv_stereo, igorplugusb, irdeo,

# irdeo_remote, irman, irreal, it87, knc_one, kworld, leadtek_0007, leadtek_0010,

# livedrive_midi, livedrive_seq, logitech, lptX, mceusb, mediafocusI, mp3anywhere,

# packard_bell, parallel, pcmak, pcmak_usb, pctv, pixelview_bt878, pixelview_pak,

# pixelview_pro, provideo, realmagic, remotemaster, sa1100, sasem, serial,

# silitek, sir, slinke, tekram, tekram_bt829, tira, tvbox, udp, uirt2, uirt2_raw

# winfast_tv2000 is now leadtek_0010, streamzap
```

----------

## djone

That was the first thing I did. If I do that, I don't get the lirc_pvr150 driver, just the normal ones. But I don't get any devices just the normal /dev/lirc. Thats it. And now whenever I load the ivtv driver, I get this:

```
ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================

ivtv:  version 0.4.2 (tagged release) loading

ivtv:  Linux version: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4

ivtv:  In case of problems please include the debug info between

ivtv:  the START INIT IVTV and END INIT IVTV lines, along with

ivtv:  any module options, when mailing the ivtv-users mailinglist.

ivtv:  ====================  END INIT IVTV  ====================

```

What am I doing wrong, I really don't feel like giving up, and I really don't feel like doing a fresh install again.

----------

## cstiehl

My bust, like I said not familiar with the 150, I was looking at the latest ebuild and the lirc cvs and they did not reference the 150 at all.

I ASSUMEed it was same as 250.  I read the referenced post and see there is a 3rd party module for the 150.

anyways...  as far as ivtv goes:

Make sure you have read the README, specifically "NOTE 4" and use the correct version of ivtv.

 *Quote:*   

> $ pwd
> 
> /installs/ivtv/ivtv-0.4.4
> 
> cstiehl@mythback ivtv-0.4.4 $ cat README
> ...

 

That was the good news:

Once you have the correct version of ivtv I think you will be able to emerge the latest lirc 0.8.0 ebuild or compile  the latest cvs which both have some patches to fix probs with kernel 2.6.16 as long as you do with one module and not "--driver=all"

Problem is mythtvfrontend and irexec, mplayer will segfault once you get lircd up and running with this ver.

Watch these threads for more:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3331032.html#3331032

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=10443823&forum_id=5339

----------

## n.kolev

I finally got it working, here is what did the trick:

1. I keyworded ~amd64 lirc-0.8.0-r3, then emerge it,

2. Edited /etc/conf.d/lircd to:

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"
```

and /etc/udev/rules.d/10-lirc.rules to:

```
KERNEL=="lirc[0-9]*",   NAME="lirc/%n"
```

3. Downloaded the cvs version of lirc, ./autogen.sh, ./setup.sh (driver:hauppauge), compiled it and cp lirc_i2c.ko and lirc_dev.ko to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc/

4. Started the lircd service and modprobe lirc_i2c --debug=1

5. Used this as a /etc/lircd.conf.

6. Tested with irw - it worked.

7. Setup a .lircrc for use with mplayer, xine and vlc.

System specs:

pvr150, Gentoo 2006.1, amd64, 2.6.17-gentoo-r3, ivtv-0.7, glibc-2.4-r3, gcc-4.1.1.

----------

